# Doctors strike.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The doctors strike









ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It took a while to sink in.  

Dave p


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm still scratching my head  

Frank


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfrank3 said:


> I'm still scratching my head
> 
> Frank


He He, the clue is in the placards :wink:

ray.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

When I clicked on the first time the only thig I saw was the line The doctors strike, this time when I followed your link I saw the placards :lol: :lol: 

Frank


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been looking at it for 24 hours and I still dont get it?

What link? :?


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Barryd....bad handwriting!

There was a doctors strike many years ago in Israel.....and the death rate went down. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent - saw it within seconds (MrsW needed it to be explained to her - that's the trouble with being a nurse - she is so used to such things!)

Subtle but good.......

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> Barryd....bad handwriting!
> 
> There was a doctors strike many years ago in Israel.....and the death rate went down. :lol:


Doh!

Bit of an anti climax really Ray. You will have to do better tomorrow!


----------

